# Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?



## toschbaer (30. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben uns vor 2 1/2 Wochen neue Kois gekauft.
Ich habe sie bei 16° C in unserem 300l Hälterungsbecken mit 400 g jodfreiem Salz langsam auf unser Teichwasser vorbereitet. Jeden 2. Tag habe ich dann ca. 100 l Wasser aus dem Teich getauscht.
Im Hälterungsbecken haben wir einen 1.200 l/h Aquariumsfilter mit Diffuser.


Gestern haben wir es dann getan: Sie wurden in die Teichgemeinschaft aufgenommen!!   


einen GOSHIKI     



einen SHOWA    



einen SHUSUI    



und einen HI UTSURI     


Sie sind alle um die 15cm groß und dürfen nun wachsen 

Hat sich jemand von Euch auch schon in diesem Frühjahr Fische zugelegt?


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo Friedhelm

Das sind aber wirklich schöne Koi  

Ich selber habe keine neuen Fische geplant, da mein Teich so schon gut besetzt ist.
In spätestens 2 Jahren wird es sogar zu eng werden, deswegen hab ich vor für 2010 zu vergrößern.



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sind alle um die 15cm groß und dürfen nun wachsen



Das werden sie und zwar schneller als du gucken kannst 
Dann wird es eng bei 5000L.  
Mal von den Problemen (erhöhtes Algenwachstum durch zuviel Belastung für den Teich, Krankheitserreger …etc) abgesehen. 
Aber das weißt du bestimmt oder? 
Für die ersten 2 Jahre wird das sicher einigermaßen gut gehen. 

Viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Teichbewohnern.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Sind ja echt ganz schicke Babys, pass gut drauf auf  

Wenn der Shusui zu gross wird, PN an mich


----------



## waterman (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo Friedhlem
den GOSHIKI hätt' ich auch schon gerne. Wirklich schönes Tier. Einen neuen KOI werde ich mir im Mai auch zulegen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## toschbaer (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Schön, dass sie Euch gefallen! 
Danke!


UPS,
da war ja noch ein

KUJAKU       


und ein KOHAKU      mit Schminke (Lippenstift) im Becken 


@ Daniel

Vielleicht werde ich 2010 auch nochmal


----------



## wp-3d (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hi Friedhelm


Schöne Schmuckstücke.    

Jetzt habe ich aber eine Frage, die Fische werden mehr aber das Waser im Teich wird weniger. 

Saufen es die Fische oder tränkst du an deinem Teich die Rinder.  

Das Profil zeigt nur noch 5000 Ltr.

Einen schönen 1. Mai


----------



## rainthanner (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Kein einziger Fisch dabei, der mir nicht zusagen würde. 

 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Und hallo,
uiiiiiiiiii, zum Glück sind die beiden Teiche wieder voll, Werner!!!  :__ nase 

Ich wollte gestern eigentlich nur Stör-und Koifutter bei meinem Fischhändler kaufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aua 
Meine Frau sagte noch:  Wehe, sonst  
Naja, ich so beim Durchschauen der einzelnen Becken  ; unterhalte mich mit dem Eigentümer über "Gott und die Welt" und
entdecke ich auf einmal einen :shock 

GOROMO   Ich sag nur: eintüten!!!   

Und nach Hause 

 

Ich hätte mir auch gerne einen schönen großen Koi gekauft (siehe Koi -Kurier Heft 56 Seite 165: GOROMO 4 Jahre alt), Rainer, aber..... ( Teichbau usw.)
Wenn ich *das* machen würde: 

"Jetzt lacht meine Frau noch"  


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## rainthanner (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

schön augesucht. Da kann selbst die liebe Frau nicht meckern.  

Am besten du machst den Fisch deiner Frau noch zum Geschenk. 
Dann musst du dich auch noch um IHRE Fische kümmern und sie bedankt sich künftig, wenn du für IHRE Fische eine neue Pumpe brauchst. :smoki 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur: eintüten!!!



Boah, Friedhelm, ist der HÜBSCH

Da hät ich auch gesagt, dass der mitmuss....

Magste verraten, was du dafür bezahlt hast?
Vllt per pn, wenn du es nicht sagen magst?

Wäre superlieb, danke dir


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Gehts "meinem" Shusui noch gut Friedhelm ?


----------



## toschbaer (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Man, man, man, Rainer,
auf Gedanken kommst Du  !!  

Hallo Yvonne,
für den GOROMO habe ich 20 Euro bezahlt.  
Ich habe meinem Koihändler Erdbeeren mitgebracht (aus eigener Ernte) und das sollte ich dann auch weiterhin so handhaben, wenn ich zu ihm hinfahre!  

Zu uns, Uwe,
ja "unserem" SHUSUI geht es richtig gut  
Kannst Dich ja selbst überzeugen!!

Na Wil,
und ist Dein Wunsch in Erfüllung gegangen??

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## alexander1 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

hallo Friedhelm
Schöne Fische.Kaufe mir auch bald neue Fische unteranderem ein ich hoffe er wird so geschrieben "Kikokuryu"koi!
gruß alex


----------



## Kampfkoi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Toschbaer wo hast du deine kleinen Koi her ?

Ich hab nämlich den Verdacht du hast die vom Koibauer, die kommen mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor !!!


----------



## toschbaer (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo Kampfkoi,  
ich gehe davon aus, dass "Koibauer" ein Koihändler ist.
Du weißt auch, dass es noch andere gute Koihändler gibt!? Ich bin auch schon lange Koi:crazy, aber ganz so weit fahre ich nicht  , um mir Kois zu kaufen (noch nicht   )
Ich kaufe meine Kois von "Koi-Dreams", da ich im Kreis Herford wohne und mit Ralf gut klar komme !!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Kampfkoi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

achso, hab nicht geschaut woher du bist.

ABer deine kleine schauen echt "fesch" aus !

Alles Gute damit...


----------



## toschbaer (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Petri Dank,

dass sind die letzten Koi (Söre) die wir uns augesucht haben(2008), für diesen Teich 


Ein DOITSU KUJAKU
oder ist er ein DOITSU MARUTEN Sanke 


Ein ASAGI    


Ein Kohaku 

und der 2. Stör 


ich weiß, dass die Fotos   sind, aber die neue Sonny A 300 ist auf'n Weg :smoki (nächste Woche) 


Ein Teil der Fische


----------



## toschbaer (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

hmmm :__ nase 
 

Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen diese zwei noch kaufen müssen  
Einen KUJAKU 

SHOWA mal schau'n, wie sich das Netzmuster entwickelt   

dann habe ich mir noch einen wunderschönen Koi gestern auf dem Markt ausgesucht  

Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen   ,aber diese klaren Farben: ganz toll!!  
Der Händler konnte mir leider weder die Variante noch das Herkunftsland benennen!?
Ich weiß, er ist schlecht zu erkennen, aber er ist sehr scheu! (hatte bestimmt eine schlechte Kindheit?!?) - aber mal seh'n:Vielleicht frißt er schon im nächsten Jahr aus der Hand.... 
Werde weiter berichten!

 
Vieleicht kennt jemand diesen Fisch? Wurde er schon mal gesehen? Und wenn ja, wo??? :shock 


 
ich glaube, es ist schon bald wieder Weihnachten :weihn5 :baum1 

LG,
Friedhelm


----------



## rainthanner (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

da hast du deiner Frau in diesem Jahr aber reichlich Geschenke gemacht.







Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

 Rainer


Hallöche,
es geht schon wieder los!  

und meine Frau: das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein?!  :crazy

Ich war gestern und heute bei Ralf, meinem Händler! 
Es war nicht leicht- doch letztlich habe ich mich doch bei der großen Auswahl entschieden....!!  rh
Hier ein paar Fotos:

    

    

   Diese beiden 45cm und 65cm Koi: da kam ich wirklich ins Schwanken; aber die sollten es nicht sein.

Sondern D-Sanke (er)  

und (DU) ein D-Goshiki  

Beide sind um die 23-24cm. 

Von den beiden anderen, habe ich noch keine Fotos geknipst; werde sie aber nachreichen, wenn sie aus der Hälterung in den Teich gesetzt werden! 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Morgen 
sind das schon die neuen aus der Frühjahrslieferung ? Oder noch welche aus dem letzten Jahr ?


----------



## toschbaer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo,
das sind die neuen Japse; seit 4 Tagen in Deutschland.
Das heißt, ich muss mich noch auf englisch und mit der Gebärdensprache mit "er" und "du" unterhalten (noch keine Namen gefunden ) . 
Meine Kinder können wohl auch ein wenig japanisch (Karate), aber sie haben noch kein Interesse an meinem Hobby...! (außer, dass sie schon sehnsüchtig auf den neuen Teich warten und die damit verbundene Arbeit ":beeten"). 
Ich warte ein wenig und ich hoffe, meine alten Koi (25 Jahre) bringen den neuen die deutsche Spache bei 

Axo - das sind Suchbilder, wo das "er" und das "du" am Koi steht =  meine neuen! 

LG 
Friedhelm, der sich soooo freut


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Also sind sie noch in Quarantäne oder ?


JaJa, Koikauf macht echt Süchtig 

Aber ich bin jetzt schon durch dieses Jahr


----------



## Christine (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Axo - das sind Suchbilder, wo das "er" und das "du" am Koi steht =  meine neuen!



 Friedhelm, Du Schelm!

Da hatte ich schon ernsthaft überlegt, ob Du die alle haben willst (zutrauen würd ich Dir das ). 

Jetzt hab ich die beiden entdeckt. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung (und davon reichlich), aber ich finde "Du" und "Er" bildhübsch.


----------



## toschbaer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also sind sie noch in Quarantäne oder ?JA
> 
> 
> JaJa, Koikauf macht echt süchtig
> ...



Ich sage: " Ein ganz klares vielleicht" ...

Denn es gibt noch sooo schöne Koi!! 
Ich denke die Farben werden von Jahr zu Jahr klarer, die Abgrenzungen immer gestochener und das schon bei 1-2 jährigen.
Ich war auch kurz davor mir, einen D-Kohaku zu kaufen (3-4 Punkt); denn dieses klare Weiß und dazu die sauberen roten Punkte....; das ist schon eine Augenweide!  
Aber, wer weiß, was noch alles so Geschieht..?!


> Friedhelm, Du Schelm!
> 
> Da hatte ich schon ernsthaft überlegt, ob Du die alle haben willst (zutrauen würd ich Dir das ).
> 
> Jetzt hab ich die beiden entdeckt. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung (und davon reichlich), aber ich finde "Du" und "Er" bildhübsch.



Das "wollen" =  wenn es möglich wäre: ja
Aber da ich auch andere (Familien-) Intressen pflege, wäre es doch ein wenig egoistisch! Ganz zu schweigen von den Leuten, die auch von den neuen Koi kaufen wollen..... (Davon gab es in den letzten Tagen doch einige!)
Diese Leute schauen ganz genau und fragen wer an der Reihe ist! UND WEHE: :evil ...   Alles schon erlebt
LG
Friedhelm,
der schon wieder könnte


----------



## Jogibärle (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem sauwetter braucht man noch keine Fische zu kaufen, mam sollte auswandern in ein warmes Land  oder wenigstens bis ende März
Die scheiß kälte, haben nur 4° und den ganzen Tag Regen

Werde mir erst mitte oder ende April Fische rein tun, da ich erst meinen Filter in gang bringen muß und manche Sachen erneuern wie Schläuche, gewisse Rohre und den Teich noch an ein paar Stellen neu gestalten.

Das Wasser ist noch viel zu kalt und der Teich muß sich erst mal erholen von dem scheiß Winter!!!!!!!!!!!
Man hat auch gar keine Lust was draußen zu machen, jeden Tag ist es noch viel zu kalt.

Aber meine Lieblinge im April Kohaku, Goromo, Showa, Tancho u. Shusui evtl. noch ein Utsuri Doits. 
Die jetztige Auswahl ist noch nicht besonders, sind noch Fische vom Herbst in den Becken bei den Händlern..

Schöne Grüße Jürgen:hai


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*



Jogibärle schrieb:


> Die jetztige Auswahl ist noch nicht besonders, sind noch Fische vom Herbst in den Becken bei den Händlern..



Aber bei denen kannst du sicher sein, dass sie OK sind


----------



## toschbaer (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Da ich mittlerweile die neuen Koi 5 Wochen in ein enges Quartier gesperrt hatte, dachte ich mir gestern: JETZT REICHT ES!!
Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr jeden Tag 50-100 Liter Wasser zu wechseln und jeden 3.Tag den Filter zu säubern :evil (das nächste was ich mir baue ist ein Vlisfilter und eine größere Hälterung)

Dies sind die neuen Koi kurz bevor ich sie in den Teich gesetzt habe.
Natürlich habe ich auch Fotos geschossen, aber einen Abstrich habe ich nicht gemacht(zu faul), sondern habe genau nachgeschaut, ob sie irgendwelche Hautirritationen haben; konnte aber nichts entdecken!

HI ASAGI      

SHOWA          

DOITSU SHOWA 

GINRIN GOSHIKI 

DOITSU SANKE 

LG und schöne Ostern
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Morgen 

Der Doitsu Showa und die Sanke sind ja echt Hammer


----------



## Dodi (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo Friedhelm!

Tolle Fische hast Du Dir da zugelegt! 

Mir gefallen der Hi Asagi und der Doitsu Showa am besten. 

Viel Spaß mit den schönen Tieren.


----------



## Jogibärle (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm!
> 
> Tolle Fische hast Du Dir da zugelegt!
> 
> ...



hallo zusammen,

mir gefallen die zwei auch sehr


grüße


----------



## toschbaer (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo,
ich konnte meine Füsse nicht immer unter'm Tisch halten, also  den HI Asagi habe ich schon mal vorgestellt und der Kohaku ist ca. 1/2 Jahr bei mir.

  Na ja was soll ich sagen, laut Werner : ach die Wildguppies sind eine schöne Zugabe!!!  Aber wie ihr seht waren das sind nicht gerade wenig...   

Danke Werner!

 Dann noch diese wunderschönen Notropis von Werner! 

  Einfach nur GeiILLL!!!!!!

  Ein  Bild von dem Teichraum.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo,
noch etwas Neues.   

            

Der Kohaku mit dem durchgezogenen Rot, ist seit 1Woche mein.  

Andere Beckenbewohner.   
Die Verkleidung vom Becken wird in den nächsten Tagen fertig gestellt.
 Die Temperatur im Becken beträgt 22° Grad und das bei einem 300 Watt Heizkabel und ca. 2.800 l Wasser (inc. Filter) .

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## squidy (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Die Temperatur im Becken beträgt 22° Grad und das bei einem 300 Watt Heizkabel und ca. 2.800 l Wasser (inc. Filter) .
> 
> LG
> Friedhelm



hallo friedhelm

sieht toll aus deine Anlage 

deine heizung reicht aber auch nur aus um die temp zu halten, mein 300w heizstab schafft nur +1° in 24h bei 3000l in der IH. also immer schön mit warmem wasser den wasserwechsel machen 

mit was beleuchtest du?


----------



## toschbaer (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo Remo,



> deine heizung reicht aber auch nur aus um die temp zu halten, mein 300w heizstab schafft nur +1° in 24h bei 3000l in der IH. also immer schön mit warmem wasser den wasserwechsel machen


Ist absolut richtig was Du schreibst!
Ich hätte nicht geglaubt, dass die Heizung es überhaupt schafft, die Temperatur zu halten, zumal das Kabel in dem Kies liegt; aber so habe ich ja den schönen Nebeneffekt, das sich die Bakterien besser ansiedeln können.



> mit was beleuchtest du?



Dies ist eine T5 Daylight Aquariumröhre 120cm 56W. Sie wird ca. 2Std. eingeschaltet, da ich genügend Tageslicht (3 Türen) in das Becken bekomme. Ich möchte noch eine 23W Energiesparlampe einbauen; dafür habe ich nur noch kein Reflektor.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo,  

 

 

 

Der Raum hat die ersten blühenden Pflanzen.   

  Die Verkleidung am Becken ist fast fertig.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## axel (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo Friedhelm 

Na das ist ja Klasse geworden 
Da hat sich die ganze Mühe gelohnt !
Ist der erste Fisch auch ein Koi ?

lg
axel


----------



## toschbaer (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Danke Axel  


> Ist der erste Fisch auch ein Koi ?


Ja   


 dies ist auch ein Shiro Utsuri und beide sind vom Züchter : Kaneko


----------



## Naturfreundin (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

hi Friedhelm,
Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Teichraum,würde ihn mir gerne einmal anschauen,
schönen,sonnigen Sonntag,
lg Jutta


----------



## Dodi (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo Friedhelm,

ist ja wirklich schön geworden! 
Macht bestimmt 'ne Menge mehr Spaß, den Fischen im Warmen sitzend zuzusehen, anstatt am kalten Teich zu stehen und zu hoffen, das das Eis endlich auftaut...


----------



## toschbaer (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Ich danke Euch für das nette Kompliment!   

Im Frühsommer wurden die neuen Fische in den Teich entlassen und sie haben sich bisher gut entwickelt wie ich finde.
Ich habe die IH natürlich   wieder mit neuen Fischen aufgefüllt und habe mir einige kleine Koi von 7cm gekauft, denn mich fasziniert besonders die Entwicklung von Koi- ist schon sehr spannend.
Große schöne Koi kann doch jeder kaufen!
Wobei ich dieses Jahr 2x Nisai ( 2- jährig) gekauft habe, aber als Susanne dann gehört hat, was ich dafür bezahlt habe,  ( zudem ich nicht mal den wahren Preis gesagt habe :__ nase) 
gab es ein wenig Unverständnis. 
Ich durfte dann auch nicht mit in den Urlaub!   danke, Susanne,   
ich bin auch mittlerweiler sehr gerne bei uns im Garten. 
( heißt auch, dass es durch die Fische und Bonsaipflege langsam problematisch wird längere Zeit nicht zuhause zu sein.. 
Wer möchte denn morgens und nachmittags 1/2 Stunde durch den Garten laufen, um zu gießen und dann noch jeden 2.Tag 2 Stunden Wasser in den Teich nachfüllen...  

Aber jetzt zu den neuen Koi! 
                                     
Die meisten dieser Koi habe ich im Juni gekauft und diese haben seit dem ca. 20cm zugelegt.
Bin schon gespannt auf die Weiterentwicklung der Größe und Farben!  .

Hier ein Bild vom Teichraum in den Teich
 


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Nikolai (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Hallo Friedhelm und alle Koiliebhaber,

ich selbst bin kein Koi-Spezi und deshalb eine vielleicht naive Frage ganz ohne Wertung


> Die meisten dieser Koi habe ich im Juni gekauft und diese haben seit dem ca. 20cm zugelegt.
> Bin schon gespannt auf die Weiterentwicklung der Größe und Farben! .



Meine Koi legen in einem Jahr ca. 5 cm zu. Ich füttere sie nach gut dünken, immer mit einem Auge auf die Wasserqualität. Sie sehen auch gut genährt aus, mit rundlichem Bauch und schönen vollen Rücken und nicht so abgemagert wie in den Zoohandlungen, aber auf 20cm Zuwachs bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Fragen: 
1. Ist das eine spezielle Art, die so schnell wächst?
2. Füttert man besonders viel, damit sie schnell wachsen?
3. Wird etwa wegen der vielen Fütterungen ein so hoher Aufwand zur Wasseraufbereitung betrieben?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Wie sehen die neuen Fische aus?*

Morgen,
es ist durchaus möglich das einzelne Koi 20 cm oder mehr zulegen. Habe ich selbst hier im Teich, aber meist nur im ersten Jahr, dann geht es doch deutlich gemächlicher zu.
Gründe dafür sind:
- die Art (Chagoi, Yamabuki, Karashi usw.)
- die Abstammung, Blutlinie
- das Futterangebot, das Futter selbst
- die Wasserqualität 

und da alles muss zusammen passen. Einige wachsen mehr, andere weniger


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2015)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Dies sind die neuen Koi kurz bevor ich sie in den Teich gesetzt habe.
> 
> HI ASAGI     Anhang anzeigen 41306
> 
> ...


Friedhelm, hast du die beiden noch ? Besonders den Ginrin würde ich mir gerne mal in groß anschauen....muss wohl mal wieder vorbei kommen.


----------

